
A landmark ruling gives new power to sue tech giants for privacy harms - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90297382/illinois-supreme-court-decision-marks-a-landmark-win-for-biometric-privacy-harm
======
tareqak
The scope of this ruling is limited to Illinois as far as I can tell, but it's
a great start.

------
Animats
The funny thing here is that the park had a legit reason for taking a
fingerprint - you can use it to enter the park with a season pass. They just
failed to disclose it properly.[1]

[1] [https://www.sixflags.com/national/biometric-data-
tos](https://www.sixflags.com/national/biometric-data-tos)

~~~
philipov
Creating a system that requires the collection of personal data does not
justify the collection of data. It's begging the question to presume that
basing amusement park season passes on biometric authentication is okay in the
first place. That's why informed, uncoerced consent is important: that's when
people decide whether being able to enter the park is a legitimate use of
biometric data. Making it the only option so people have no other choice
doesn't do anything to legitimize it.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Fairly well way off topic, apologies in advance, but this is _interesting_ ,
to me anyway.

This is the only example I've seen in recent years of the use of the phrase
_begging the question_ that _strictly adheres to a technical definition of the
term_.[1]

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question)

~~~
nostrademons
Animats's point could easily have been rephrased in a way that avoids the
"begging the question" fallacy, though: "Six Flags has a legitimate business
interest in ensuring that unlimited-use season passes are used by only the
person they are issued to. Of the various ways to identify a person, a
fingerprint scan was judged the most convenient, particularly for a water park
where people may not want to bring their wallet & ID."

Then the conclusion is not assumed by any of the premises, and yet many people
(though perhaps not all) would agree with both premises.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Yes, of course, I agree. I didn’t mean to comment on Animats’ comment, just
that philipov’s usage of the term was technically correct.

